# Dreading going back to school...



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I am in this freeze mode right now, I had to go back to school to check up on my schedule because I've been putting it away for a while, when I got to school, I had huge butterflies in my stomach and felt incredibly nacious, plus I started having dificculty breathing because it brought back all those bad memories, last semester I skipped so many classes due to SA that they wont give me the financial aid.... sucks... God I hate school :afr


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I know what you mean. I have to start at a brand new community college, and I don't know where anything is yet. The school is also very small so people will notice me more :afr I know I'm walking into disaster, and god, its so weird, just as I was writing this a commercial for my school comes on and now I'm starting to feel panicky like you got.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Awwww  *hugs* for both of you


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm dreading going back to school too. I don't know if I'll be able to keep up with the work and my classes are going to be smaller so I'm afraid I'll have to talk. At the moment I don't even have financial aid because of some stupid paperwork problem.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Perhaps driving around in the school's parking lot a few times would help? It sounds stupid but that stuff works for me.


----------



## bloodywrist (Aug 1, 2005)

I am starting school again in a week also, not college though. I droped out of high school in 9th grade because of SA and alot of other things and Ive been taking classes online since then.... and now I am going back full time to high school for 11th grade this year and I am SOOOO nerous! I feel the same exact way you do, every time I think about it, all the bad memories come back up and I just think its going to be the same but even worse and I dont want to go back. School is the last place on earth that I would want to be, but I am going to make myself ge because its life, and I need a diploma. But anyways, I hope it all goes good, just try and stay strong and dont let anything get to you. Yeah, I know its hard, but you can do it, even though it feels like you cant 

<3 lacey


----------



## sunshineclippy (Jul 19, 2005)

I find that the easiest way to beat school anxiety is preparation.

1. Visit, visit, visit. Drive around the parking lot, visit your classes beforehand, or rent a locker beforehand. Just familiarize yourself with the place before the masses arrive. It takes the edge of for me.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

BIG TIP : do NOT whatever you do THINK of past experiences. EVER.
they bring u down they r evil. 

example:
if a pilot would always take off in any weather becuase in the past he always made it then there would be many plane crashes, he has to be in the HERE AND NOW. "can i handle it? will it get me what i want?"


----------

